

Nuclear War Survival Skills (1987) - dmmalam
http://www.oism.org/nwss/

======
hga
The real thing, expedient stuff developed or collected at Oak Ridge, and
actually tested in the field. Which you can't say about e.g. a number of Civil
Defense shelter designs dreamed up by bureaucrats inside the Beltway that have
insufficient ventilation (heat and humidity of too many people).

